# Sick Black Neon Tetra



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

? Currently I think we have a Black Neon Tetra either sick, dieing, or dead. My g/f didn't call and update me but I'll find out tomorrow. She said the little guy lost his color and was upside down at times but then would swim and stop and flop upside down again. Any IDEAS?????? thanks


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I expect you "cardinal" tetra died too sinse it's not in your signature.:roll:
I'll ask the same old boring question. What are your nitrate, nitrite and ammonia levels. If these are all low to nothing, then no-one should be ill or dead. What is your pH level, your pH should be in the range of 6.5-7.5, if your pH is too high then get rid of your tetras and have just mollies, guppies platies etc. If your pH is too low then get rid of your mollies and stick with the tetras. Because can you really be bothered to put pH buffers in your water every time you do a water change to raise or decrease your pH which are potentialy harmful for your fish?


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

PH is between 7.5 and 7.8. The rest of the parameters are fine I had them tested at a lfs. Are these symptoms of NTD?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I doubt it, neon disease is very rare, especially in black neons which are no where related to true neons. Your pH is too high. I would recommend not buying any more tetras and focusing on hardwater fish such as livebearers and rainbows.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Cichlid Man are tetras pretty finicky/frale fish compared to lets say Guppies? Since my female guppy had fry I might just keep a couple of them instead of getting more tetras. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Even thought I thought the Black Tetras were supposed to be hardier than the little neons but I'm not sure.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's hard to say. It's like saying who would win in a fight between a hippo and a rhino. The hippo could make terrible injuries to the rhinos skin with its teeth leaving it to bleed to death, while one hit with that rhino horn to the belly of the hippo would finish it off in one go. Guppies are more prone to catching bacterial infections from rotting waste, while neons can fight through diseases that would finish the guppies off quite quickly. However neons can die with the slightest build up of nitrites while guppies can be reasonalbly well during the deadly cycling stages of a new tank.


----------

